# I was gifted a real southern cookbook that was written by amazing ladies over 50 years ago



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m not a cook by no means, but the recipes in this old book are awesome to read. I may even try few of them. One of them is fried sweet breads. I’m still not sure about trying this one. Sugar cured ham that won first place at a State Fair.


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

You know, if you want share some of those recipes, I'm sure none of us would be offended.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

I'll second wolboi823

just post up a couple that you think would be special and I'll have a car k at them.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

What my family always called "hot water cornbread" ought to be in there basically white corn meal with a pinch of salt ,,, boiling water mixed in , until a kinda thick mask potato texture, then fried in hot oil. We always did the spoon drop method,, but I had a aunt that made nice little patties before she fried them  bothe were great, and prob. the reason for some heart probs in the family lol one aunt and uncle ate them everyday, supposedly a great depression recipe


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Gotta try that.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Cheese and pineapple salad sounds good.


----------

